# Lizzie West Lowestoft



## STEAMJET (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi ,ANY ONE INTERESTED IN BUYING LIZZIE WEST ?SHE IS A REALLY FINE PLANK ON FRAME MODEL SOME FOUR FEET LONG ,
SHE IS FITTED WITH ELECTRIC MOTOR AND SPEED CONTROLLER.
SHE BELONGED TO A LATE MEMBER OF OUR CLUB .
LIZZIE WEST IS THE LAST OF A LONG LINE OF STEAM DRIFTERS AND DESERVES A PLACE IN MARITIME HISTORY.
ANY INTEREST GUYS GIVE ME A BELL ON 01539488715 . I WILL POST PIKS IF ASKED . Ted (*))


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Ted, Even though I'm across the pond in the USA.
I would love to see a few photos of her.


----------



## madbob (Dec 30, 2006)

The Lizzie West. LT495 from memory. Was boy on her for a while many years ago out of North Shields. Getting a 4 foot model to Australia would be difficult for me but she does deserves a berth in a museum as the way of life has long passed. Really would appreciate a photo if possible. Bloody fantastic. Never knew a model existed. Really wonderful stuff.


----------



## STEAMJET (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Madbob ,good to hear from a crew member ,hope you get the piks I sent , Ted


----------



## madbob (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ted. Cant find any photos posted on the Lizzie West model. Thanks for trying. Will send you private email.


----------

